# Mull or Islay ?



## billymax

As the Euro makes our regular trip to Galway less enticing this Easter, we are contemplating a tour of the West Coast of Scotland. Would like to take in a visit to either Mull or Islay. Ferries are cheaper to Mull but haven't been to Islay before. Any opinions or info would be welcome.


----------



## tubbytuba

Mull is beautifull, then again so is most of the Western Isles, we've not been to Islay yet but will try and get there next time.
We got hopscotch tickets with Calmac and also visited Arran, Skye, Harris and Lewis. All reccomended.
Always seems to rain when we go to Skye though  

Steve.


----------



## sallytrafic

billymax said:


> As the Euro makes our regular trip to Galway less enticing this Easter, we are contemplating a tour of the West Coast of Scotland. Would like to take in a visit to either Mull or Islay. Ferries are cheaper to Mull but haven't been to Islay before. Any opinions or info would be welcome.


One distillery on Mull

8 on Islay (that I can remember I think the total is around 11) so if you have been to neither - no contest.

Actually having been to both, Mull has a,much wider range of everything (apart from Distilleries  )


----------



## 38Rover

Islay beautiful unspoiled tropical looking beaches but there ain't much there I went about 10years ago by car not motorhome like so much of Scotland the weather plays an important roll in how you think of a place it was glorious when I went there so favourable memories.
As to the Whisky dark peaty like that stuff Andy Stothert drinks say no more.


----------



## Pixelpusher

Mull is a very nice Island but I didn't find it as interesting as the other Isles. Torosay Castle is very good and Duart Castle isn't too bad either. Tobermory I found very dissapointing.

We stayed at the campsite just adjacent to the ferry terminal at Craignure. Free Wifi at the roadhouse and the proprieter doesn't insist you buy anything either.

Arran, Skye, are fantastic. Harris is like landing on the moon - rocky and barren in places but the most fantastic beaches. Lewis is - well interesting!! A boring landscape but it has something about it that calls you back.

We're heading that way in a couple of weeks time.

Colin


----------



## sallytrafic

Pixelpusher said:


> clipped We're heading that way in a couple of weeks time. Colin


Same here >click<


----------



## Pixelpusher

We're doing Arran - Mull of Kintyre - Skye - Lewis - Findhorn(Forres) - Alnwick


Colin


----------



## Waggy

We did both last year (plus Arran and Skye) on a Whisky Hopscotch tour.

Of the two I would much prefer Mull unless you have a particular interest in the Islay whisky.

The wild life tour is highly recommended.

We stayed at the Shielings campsite which is very good


----------



## Jagman

Hi billymax

Mull every time for me; we 'discovered' it about 30 yrs ago and have been almost every year since usually self-catering but more recently mhing. Never tire of the place and always find something new. Both our grown up kids go regularly with their families too.

Site near Fionnphort is superbly located at Fidden, a bit basic but superb, and wildcamping at Calgary Bay is best kept secret otherwise too many will go 8) . Some roads preclude longer vans especially on the north west side. 

Writing this has made we want to go!!

Back to the garden  

Hope you have a great trip


----------



## clodhopper2006

Mull is a fantastic place if you're interested in wildlife. Mull has the highest concentration of eagles in the UK. You're virtually tripping over 'em. Golden eagles are all over the place and good numbers of white tailed sea eagles too. for the latter there is a hide overlooking where they nest and you can be taken by the warden to the hide on their daily trips.
You can take the well worth while boat trips to see any combination of whales, orca, basking shark, dolphin, porpoise, common and grey seal. You probably wont see all the above but you will see some.
If you feel energetic then the islands' munroe, Ben More offers fantasic views over island speckeled bays.
If you're there toward the autumn and you camp at the site near Tobemoray you'll hear the haunting sound od red deer rutting. This goes on well into the night.
Mull or Islay? Mull for me no question

Bob


----------



## tubbytuba

Oh yes, I remember parking up at the foot of Ben More, by the water - fantastic spot. I whizzed up and down the hill whilst the Mrs just sat soaking it all in!
It was a beautifull day, and when I returned from the hill, we sat for hours watching the oystercatchers and drinking tea. Fantastic!


----------



## Hezbez

Why not consider the outer hebrides. 

Not that much further to drive, but these ferries are the best value ever this year because the RET (Road equivalent tariff) has kicked in. 

We're thinking of doing the Hopscotch 8 ticket, with an add-on of Tiree.
Can't remember all the details but your looking at Tiree (or Coll), Oban-Castlebay, Barra-Eriskay, Berneray-Leverburgh, Stornoway-Ullapool.

Works out about £250ish for 2 adults, plus up to 8m van. As far as I know these fares are subsidised by the Scottish Exec and are only avaiable for the next year or two. A great way to see Uist, Harris, Lewis etc.

Regards
Hez


----------



## trackerman

Islay every time - have a look at www.islayinfo.com to get a feel for this beautiful island. The community campsite at Port Charlotte is great!

Stuart


----------



## wee_squaw

Can highly recommend Mull - FABULOUS...recommend wild-camping (of sorts) - basically a farmer's field - but right on the sandy beach - they do have a portacabin toilet/shower facility - but we were totally self-sufficient so didn't need to use...head for Fionnport and turn left at the end of that road! a mile or so down there is the "campsite" we used....wonderful!!


----------



## JeanLuc

Both islands are wonderful.

Mull has more dramatic scenery. Ben More is the only island Munro apart from the Cuillins on Skye. Well worth the climb but if you do it, take the route up to A'Chioch and over the ridge to Ben More top, rather than up and down the 'tourist track' from Dhiseig. The Ross of Mull at the south of the island is a beautiful area and from Fionnphort you can cross to Iona, and take a trip to Staffa to see Fingal's cave.

Islay is rather flatter but beautiful none the less. The boat trip out to it on a good day provides sensational scenery and a good view of Jura. Once on Islay, the ferry to Jura is just a few minutes and this is the roughest of the Inner Hebrides. Jura has just one road and if you drive to the top, there is a strenuous but rewarding walk past the house where George Orwell wrote 1984, to reach the north tip of the island and see the famous Corryvrecken whirlpool. By comparison, walking on Islay is pretty easy-going. Islay was once the seat of the Lord of the Isles who ruled the west part of Scotland. His original stronghold was on a Crannog (or small man-made island) in Loch Finlaggan - it is still visible.

Bird life on both Islay and Mull is spectacular as others have said. In addition to Golden and White-tailed Eagles, you can see Hen Harriers and a wealth of sea and wading birds. Jura reputedly has many more red deer than people, and it holds a significant population of adders that are generally absent from other Scottish islands.

Enjoy whichever you visit. Most distilleries are pretty similar - but always worth visiting!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

All this info for free.
Makes me want to ditch france even more


Dave P


----------



## 96299

Hi all

Looking to do Mull and Skye this time around and was wondering whether it's suitable to take a large motor home ( 9m ) around the Islands ? I have a feeling it will be ok but what about boarding ferries ect with such a large overhang, wouldn't want to bottom out ? Would appreciate any help.  

steve


----------



## JeanLuc

Should not be any problem on Skye if you use the bridge. Mull might be a little more difficult. If you use the short crossing from Lochaline to Fishnish, the road across Morven is pretty narrow and the ferry ramps could cause grounding. Also, consider whether to use the Corran ferry from south of Fort William across the narrows of Loch Linnhe in order to get to Lochaline. An alternative would be the 'big ship' from Oban to Craignure, but it costs quite a lot more.

Philip


----------



## 96299

JeanLuc said:


> Should not be any problem on Skye if you use the bridge. Mull might be a little more difficult. If you use the short crossing from Lochaline to Fishnish, the road across Morven is pretty narrow and the ferry ramps could cause grounding. Also, consider whether to use the Corran ferry from south of Fort William across the narrows of Loch Linnhe in order to get to Lochaline. An alternative would be the 'big ship' from Oban to Craignure, but it costs quite a lot more.
> 
> Philip


Philip-Thanks for that, very helpfull.

Anyone else got advice and experiences to tell.?

steve


----------



## IslayJura

Hmm..that's a hard one! As you can see from my MHF name, I'm a big fan of Scottish islands. The obvious answer would be Mull because of the wildlife and the infrastructure that is set up for holiday-makers. There are lots of restaurants, boat trips, coffee shops etc but you can always find a bit of solitude if you want it. I'd recommend Calgary Bay (and the restaurant and sculpture trail nearby are very good) and Fidden Farm semi-wild campsite - amazing! 

If you're not looking for the obvious answer then take a trip to Islay - it is easier to find places without people but still has lots to see and do. There are some great pubs and restaurants with very friendly people and lots of wildlife, especially birds. There are less holiday-makers and no day-trippers looking for Balamory. Obviously, there are the distilleries to visit and the whiskies to try in the pubs but a trip to Islay means that you can get to Jura. Jura is heaven. There's only one shop, one hotel and one distillery. The rest is just wilderness, deer, birds, otters and peace and quiet. The gardens at Jura are really worth a visit as well and don't forget a pilgrimage to the house in which George Orwell wrote 1984.

I have never been disappointed with any island trip and wish you a wonderful holiday, wherever you end up!


----------



## davesport

I've been to both but can't add much to any of the above with repeating the obvious.



> wildcamping at Calgary Bay is best kept secret otherwise too many will go


I've been informed that the wild camping facility is now effectively out of bounds to MH'ers. I was stopped in Pitlochry talking to another MH'er & resident who informed me that the entrances had been blocked by boulders. :evil:

The story goes something like; Local on Mull wishes to develop residential property in the vicinity of calgary bay & has managed to get the council to stop MH'ers using the site.

I'd like to add this was information given in good faith but needs confirmation.

D.


----------



## sallytrafic

davesport said:


> I've been to both but can't add much to any of the above with repeating the obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wildcamping at Calgary Bay is best kept secret otherwise too many will go
> 
> 
> 
> I've been informed that the wild camping facility is now effectively out of bounds to MH'ers. I was stopped in Pitlochry talking to another MH'er & resident who informed me that the entrances had been blocked by boulders. :evil:
> 
> The story goes something like; Local on Mull wishes to develop residential property in the vicinity of calgary bay & has managed to get the council to stop MH'ers using the site.
> 
> I'd like to add this was information given in good faith but needs confirmation.
> 
> D.
Click to expand...

OK if you are little we stayed there in April. If you are really small you can still get down amongst the tents if you wanted. Our size fits end on on the layby carpark.

I heard the story about the development as well.

See my blog for alternatives

>Blog part 5a<


----------



## Jezport

We are attending a wedding at Gretna in August, and then we are heading towards the west coast. What is the best way to get the best deal on ferries, we haven't set an itinerary yet and are open to suggestions on where to visit.


----------



## 106559

Chigman said:


> Hi all
> 
> Looking to do Mull and Skye this time around and was wondering whether it's suitable to take a large motor home ( 9m ) around the Islands ? I have a feeling it will be ok but what about boarding ferries ect with such a large overhang, wouldn't want to bottom out ? Would appreciate any help.
> 
> steve


Large coaches and trucks cross regularly but if you are unsure about your overhang cross at high tide when the angles are far less.


----------

